# Galleon Question??  (Key West)



## judyjht (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a one bedroom unit on hold.  Are these one bedrooms on the water side or the inside lobby?  It says Marina but I thought these were on the inside??  I was searching for a 2 bedroom because I KNOW these are good.  Help - before I release this.  Here is the description:

1BR units OCC: Max 4/Pri 2 have a marina view, 1 bath, 1 king bed, and 1 sleep sofa.


----------



## pranas (Jul 1, 2008)

If it says marina view, it should be on the water.  Just got back from there and had one of those units. (See my review.) The entrance is on the garden side but the living room and bedroom have french doors that open into a balcony overlooking the marina.  I woiuldn't  let the unit go.  We were thrilled to get such a lovely view in such a great location. Just make sure that when you first enter your unit that you open up the doors to air it out. The smell of the cleaning supplies is very strong.  Once it was aired out, it was not a problem.

Enjoy


----------



## judyjht (Jul 1, 2008)

I just booked it - it will be perfect for Tarpon fishing so I am a happy girl!!  Caught my first one last May - 150 pounds - over 6 feet long.  AWESOME!!
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 1, 2008)

When you go tarpon fishing, do you hire a charter captain or rent a boat and go on your own?  There are some weird new laws down here you may need to know.


----------



## judyjht (Jul 1, 2008)

We went with a guide - 3 times - well worth it.  I got a 60 lb, 120 lb. and 150.  So exciting but way too much to know how to do yourself.  I'll still be there - I never would have brought them in if we were by ourselves!  Loved it.


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 1, 2008)

OK, you'll be safe then. Those who come down and fish on their own (without a charter) may be in for some big surprises because of the new laws.  Talk to your captain about all the new stuff they had to prepare for.  FYI, fishing has become a form of cruelty to animals.


----------



## judyjht (Jul 1, 2008)

We were not even allowed to pull the fish out of the water for pictures!!  George Bush, Sr pulled his out but we could not!!  The BEST time was had on that trip..


----------



## jjlovecub (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice trade - I love that place. What week did you get?


----------



## judyjht (Jul 1, 2008)

Saturday - Saturday - It is May 22, 2010 - I plan ahead!  More fishing!!  I traded with a 2 bedroom Cape Cod Summer week.


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 2, 2008)

Good trade! That's a tough place to get.


----------



## Beachlady (Jul 4, 2008)

*Another Question*

I will be heading to the Galleon at the end of August.  Hopefully the hurricanes will stay away!  Does the Galleon provide beach towels and do they have any grills?  Thanks!!


----------



## psutrain94 (Jul 7, 2008)

Beachlady said:


> I will be heading to the Galleon at the end of August.  Hopefully the hurricanes will stay away!  Does the Galleon provide beach towels and do they have any grills?  Thanks!!




they have their own beach(very small) and you can use the towels for that.  They don't have any grills as far as I can remember or I have never seen them if they do.  Enjoy your stay.  I just wish I could go every year but it's tough now with a 2 and 4 year old to go to Key West every year.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 7, 2008)

what are the views from the two bedroom units?
I am going Nov. 15.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 7, 2008)

judy-what timeshare did you give for exchange, how long did the exchange take and what week did you get?  TIA


----------



## Bruce W (Jul 7, 2008)

rapmarks said:


> what are the views from the two bedroom units?
> I am going Nov. 15.



The views are the same, depending what side of the building you are on. The one bedroom is basically 3/4s of the 2 BR. The lockout part is a studio ( Hotel), with no view other than the passageway.


----------



## judyjht (Jul 7, 2008)

I used a red week 33 on Cape Cod (Briarwood).  I had the request in for probably 3-4 months.  I do check the RCI website every day - just in case - and there it was - on hold for me!!  I was there 5-6 years ago and it is a great location.  Last April (2008) we were in Marathon and drove down one day so it was nice but it will be better to stay there!  Put in your request - but I think it needs to be a great trader to get the Galleon.


----------



## The Conch Man (Jul 7, 2008)

Will this help anyone?

Here's the URL ifin ya wanta look over the website:

http://www.galleonresort.com/home.htmhttp://www.galleonresort.com/accommodations.htm







General Room Layout​ 
*[FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]The Galleon Resort[/SIZE][/FONT]*​


----------



## Beachlady (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the information!  I did hear that you could call the week before and request a double bed vs 2 twin beds in the 2nd bedroom. I am a HGVC owner and my search only took a week in March of 2007 for a August, 2008 check-in.  I'll risk hurricanes!


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks for the layout, looks very nice Conch Man.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 8, 2008)

Is there a laundry room on site? I don't see one mentioned anywhere on the website.


----------



## Bruce W (Jul 8, 2008)

jlwquilter said:


> Is there a laundry room on site? I don't see one mentioned anywhere on the website.



Washer and dryer in each unit. On top of each other next to refrigerator at bottom of diagram ( door that swings out to the left.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 8, 2008)

Bruce W said:


> Washer and dryer in each unit. On top of each other next to refrigerator at bottom of diagram ( door that swings out to the left.



Ah... thanks much!


----------



## rci124 (Aug 15, 2008)

There are I think 2 grills.  There are near the back entrance (walk in entrance) to the parking rap.  The grill are the kind you see in a park and require charcoal.


----------



## JPD (Aug 16, 2008)

*Galleon*

Stayed here  a few years ago. Had a great time. We also had the marina view, most of the view was blocked by palm tree's, but still very nice. There is a boardwalk along the marina that wraps around the waterside of the resort. When we were there, there was a big light on that boardwalk near the entrance to the marina, That light attracts the small fish, eating those small fish were large tarpon. If i only had a fishing pole. Keep an eye on the parking situation. We were warned the parking area was small, and you might not have a spot in the lot. Some people had to park on the street. Lastly, if you are military, you can take advantage of the couple of bases there.


----------

